

Ask HN: Site selling my email address... anything I can do? - bhavin

Hi all,
I registered a while back for corporate perks (http://www.corporateperks.com/), another site which claims to use collective bargaining based on what employer you work for.
I removed my account shortly since I learned they didn't have anything for Ireland. Ever since, I am getting few advertisement emails from some third parties (US specific). Now, I have a strong reason to believe they sold my id to spammers, since there we only 2 websites who knew it (other being facebook). + I never shared my email to any forum etc... And from the nature spam emails (mainly sent to entice managers et al), I can be fairly sure that it www.corporateperks.com.<p>I am really annoyed by that, thanks to my spam-intolerantness. Is there anyway I can stop this, fight back?
======
RiderOfGiraffes
The same thing happened to me with emusic. Despite searching for a time I came
up with no effective retribution, retaliation, or even limiting action.

That email address is now useless and permanently spam-binned. The only use I
do have for it is as a honey-trap - any email similar to something sent to the
emusic address is certainly spam.

But good luck - I hope you find something.

------
madhouse
While it probably won't help you now, a tip for the future: register with a
'throw-away' email address. I usually use username+website@example.com - and
once I unsubscribe or delete my registration, I just mark everything coming to
username+website@ as spam.

(gmail supports the + notation, as do quite a few others)

------
melfren143
plzz

------
melfren143
wew

